# Arturia V collection 6 showing and playing in Maschine - but not playing on Komplete Kontrol



## Goldie Zwecker (Jan 23, 2018)

Just got Komplete Kontrol s61 mk2 keyboard. I installed the latest OS version. A few days ago i got the Arturia V collection 6, installed it and updated to the latest version with the NKS supported. I also updated Maschine - as well as everything else that Native Access was showing available for update.

When i browse via Maschine, i see all the Arturia plugins represented by small icons - just like all the othe NI plugins. I can browse them, load presets, play and tweak them. 
On the other hand, when i open Komplete Kontrol, i do see the synth icons as on maschine - but each time i click on a preset to load it - i get the "could not load plug-in (plug-in not found)" - although on the plugins location settings i added the same folder and scanned it.

If it didn't work also in Maschine then at least it would somehow make some kind of sense. But it works on Maschine and it Doesn't on Komplete Kontrol. 

Any ideas or insights from your experience are welcome!


----------



## Soeno (Feb 27, 2018)

sonds strange, maybe a rescan helps
with the softwre alone it works fine for me, nice large windows for the Arturia instruments incl.
I will try it with my Maschine Mikro later.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 28, 2018)

If your on High Sierra you need to reboot (known issue).


----------

